# Liver Enzyme Abnormalities



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Is it common to have liver enzyme abnormalites with IBS (GGT, ALT moderately elevated)? Can this be caused by prescribed or over-the-counter medications?Thoughts or personal examples would help me decide if I need to follow-up with a Dr visit.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

My 3 brothers and I have all tested postive for high liver enzymes. One brother had to go as far as be biopsied. We are all advised to stay away from Tylenol products. (except I have had several procedures where that is the only thing I am allowed to take for pain) No clear answer to why we test this way - neither parent has. We, siblings, have one way-out-there theory: We come from many generations of alcholics. We wonder about "changing" genetic codes. None of us drink. (We are the first generation to put a stop to it) Nothing came of my brother's tests. But it probably should be followed to rule out anything more serious.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks for the response, I have posted on the IBS board too, I wasn't sure which forum was the best for my question.Have you been advised to not take any tylenol, even at safe dosages? When you stopped using it, did your enzymes return to normal or are the always elevated? Do you or your brothers experience RUQ pain when the levels are elevated? Or other symptoms? I am just curious but if these are too personal questions, just ignore them, I will not take offense!Thanks.Lj


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

We are to avoid Tylenol products completely. That does bring our levels down, and we tend to stay on the high side of normal. Except for the brother that had to do the biopsy, but he had been taking prescription strength Tylenol for years due to an injury that causes chronic pain. They just check him regularly for any changes, no treatment or real diagnosis. The only symptom we have sometimes, when it is elevated, is RUQ, but we tend to run asympmatic (we rarely ever have fevers, we have high pain tolerances, our WBC never changes, yeah - we're freaks) during most things in life. I have broke my ribs on the R side as well a year or so ago. So, I can't always tell why I have pain where!?


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks for the response. Your answers pretty much support my conclusion that it is no big deal unless big symptoms start to appear. I am going to run the enzymes again in a month and see if it was just a freak occurence. Wish me luck!!!!!Interesting about the tylenol because I ran across some research that suggested that aspirin is actually harder on the liver than "safe" doses of acetomeniphen.Merry Christmas!!!![I like your theory about your family history / liver enzyme abnormalities....suggests genetic memory(?!)]


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Do let me know when you re-test, I'm curious to see. I haven't retested for a few months. We have never been big aspirin freaks either. The only drug I ever "over-did" was Aleve. Docs would't treat my fibromyalgia and I have a physical job. Need to move.As far as our "genetic memory" (I like that!)- We all like to think too much in our family. What amazes my generation is we are having way more health problems than the 'drinkers' ever did. Most lived to be 80-85 yrs old or better. They smoked, drank, etc... we are the ones that seem to be paying. (My lungs are in pretty bad shape, I'm only 40, and have never smoked. My dad used to do 5 packs a day though.)Merry Christmas!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

5 packs a day? he never sleep?anyway ,i had a biopsie in the stomack for wheat allergy and they found nothing.i have ibs, do you think i can be enzymes deficiency?how can i be tested for that?it's the first time i heard about that.does it can mimics ibs?


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

This Bear Bites: Thanks for your response. Your story about your families generation woes is interesting. I wonder how much of that is caused by the air / water / food we breathe / drink / eat now compared to what your ancestors did? Just think what your family might be like if you too were drinkers and smokers in our over processed world? I will let you know what happens to the enzymes...I think that I will be able to do it at the end of this month.Frank / Dreamer....Please don't jump to any conclusions about a liver enzyme abnormality and IBS. I have posted this question on the IBS board and received no response so I am thinking that there is no link. My "problem" is probably related to heavy use of acetominophen for the last 2 1/2 years since having three abdominal surgeries in 6 months. If you think you need testing, I am sure that your physician can discuss it with you. The reason I tested them was because of my history of RUQ pain, a low pos Hep C antibody level (now negative), weight loss, nausea and occasional dark urine - all signs to make a liver problem suspect. But I am convinced that it is all due to the tylenol use and expect the enzymes to return to normal shortly....the Liver is one tough mother!Happy New Year!


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Same here - don't worry. My brothers and I have all had strange liver enzymes readings, but I'm the only one with IBS. As for sleeping, yes my Dad did sleep, but while he was awake there was always a smoke in his hand.


----------

